# Auto Mechanics in Morelia



## surfrider (Oct 4, 2011)

I have a turn signal problem that is not a fuse or anything simple (why would it be simple? ) so I need to find a mechanic in Morelia to fix the connection with the turn signal. Anyone have knowledge of a good mechanic in Morelia? Or even San Miguel de Allende cause I am driveing there to visit a friend. or anywhere inbetween?? Maybe I should just ask if anyone in central Mexico knows of a good mechanic?


----------

